# She was a Day-y-y-y Tripper...Sunday driver, YEAH!



## terri (Nov 7, 2004)

It took me so-o-o-o LONG - to get to Memphis.       We thought five hours; it was actually closer to 6.   That's drive-time, too, and we stopped to have a leisurely breakfast yesterday AM, so we found ourselves in Memphis inspecting the Chromega D5 at 3 PM (our time).   

It was all set up and she had a negative loaded in it, and we were able to play around with the color head.   She told us she had installed new color filters in 2002.   We moved the levers and raised the color head up and down to check the movements, etc.    She also said she went to make a print last week off it and the lightbulb had gone out so we have a new bulb in there.   

All in all, there didn't seem to be anything wrong with it.   She said she bought it new and it's been in the same place since she got it.   So - sold!   :cheer:    We dismantled it and started the long drive home. 

I didn't have time for any pictures or any sightseeing (sorry Hobbes!!).   We didn't get home till 11 PM.   I'm kinda ragged today but we're pumped.       We still have to get it all set up and are going to look at tables today.   And we still need blackout cloth, safelights, a bunch of other little items before we're ready to go.   But it looks like we got a very nice deal on it.   

MATT - you would have gone nuts in her studio.     She and her partner have done lots of commercial work over the last 30 years, and they are slowing down a bit which is why they're starting to unload stuff.   That place was awesome.   16-foot ceilings, a _few_ 4x5 cameras standing about, tons of MF lenses, camera bodies, lights, umbrellas, cables, more enlargers, all in this modest-looking frame house-turned-studio they've worked out of forever.   It was fascinating.   It was like buying stuff from your grandparents!   

Fun day, if exhausting.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!! Sounds like you got a great deal! Can't wait to see what you can do! 


Zach


----------



## oriecat (Nov 7, 2004)

Yay! Awesome!   Glad it all worked out.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 7, 2004)

Yippeeee!!!  I'm glad it all went well and you got what you wanted.  'sokay bout the pics, I can't blame you after that long in the car.  I'm with Zach being anxious about what you're gonna be posting.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 7, 2004)

im just laughing cause hobbes typed out yippeeee!!!!!



   


md


----------



## Karalee (Nov 8, 2004)

Woohoo Terri, Im so happy for ya!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrats...

Could anyone enlighten me as to what exactly you bought?

I'm assuming it's for projecting/enlarging the image on a negative for printing.  What's with the color & filters though?


----------



## terri (Nov 8, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Congrats...
> 
> Could anyone enlighten me as to what exactly you bought?
> 
> I'm assuming it's for projecting/enlarging the image on a negative for printing.  What's with the color & filters though?



I see you were too busy laughing at my hubby's admittedly goofy eBay name to pay attention to the actual prize, Bub!!    :twisted:     

It's an old Super Chromega D5 enlarger, with a dichroic color head.   Meaning it will expose for color prints as well as B&W.   My husband is very familiar with this enlarger and has processed color prints for years (he's an aerial photographer) so he felt a certain comfort level with this purchase.  I knew he was going to push for an enlarger that would go all the way to LF, too.   We don't own a "classic" 4x5 camera, but we do have an old Polaroid 800 and a 110-A with a Rodenstock lens, that have been converted to take 4x5 sheet film like TMax or Plus-X or whatever....and he wanted to be able to print at home.        I am more interested in being able to print B&W 35mm with a little MF thrown in (read: Holga), so we had to find something to do everything.   I can use the color head in the same way I'd use a plastic filter set, I just need to learn how to dial in my filtration using the color head.       

The thing is a bit of a beast, compared to the nice Beseler 23 C I learned on, so I'm a little intimidated.   But I'm looking forward to getting past that.


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2004)

We have the Beast mounted onto a cheap formica-top table with sturdy legs: and the good news is: everything works like a charm!    :cheer:   I figured we'd kill it somehow, hauling it back from Memphis.

This weekend will be spent doing the major re-arranging.   Right now, the O-dog's bed is in the darkroom, and that has to go (there will be canine trauma associated with my joy of having a new darkroom).        We're dragging out the bed, the other furniture, and all the stuff in the OTHER spare room is coming into the darkroom.    We still have to buy a lot of miscellaneous stuff - some more trays/safelight/blackout curtain - kind of stuff, but just seeing the ol' Chromega standing proud in there is a major thrill.   

I got a new Nikon 50mm 2.8 lens for it, too.   I should be all set in the lens department now.     

....to be continued....


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 18, 2004)

Go, Terri, go!!!


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2004)

This is like the ONE time I wish I had a digi-cam, just so I can show you all the progress in there.   

Yes, I will be manic.   But in a really good way, you know??    :twisted:


----------

